# Steel or Fiberglass door



## Dj_AmTraX (Jan 28, 2009)

I am will be having my rear entry door replaced next Monday.  The installer recommended steel over fiberglass.  The exsisting wood door was exposed to a lot of sun.  He said steel will last longer with little maintenence, but another installer said the same about fiberglass.  Two questions.

1.- Is steel better?

2.- Is $975 installed with parts and labor too high?  I am in San Francisco and another installer quoted me about the same price.  

Thank you!


----------



## windowpartsguy (Jan 28, 2009)

Fiberglass is far superior. Does not rust or dent. It is usually a bit more $ and a nice textured unit a bit more than that. I can't imagine anyone trying to convince you steel is better, unless he's trying to make a few bucks off of you after already comitting himself to an installed price.

We would need to know more about the door (options) and the type of install to talk about the price. It certainly isn't a crazy high number.


----------



## Dj_AmTraX (Jan 28, 2009)

He did give me a choice between the two, but he said steel is better.  Should I call him and go with fiberglass?  

The door is a standard size, but the frame is not straight.  There are gaps at the top and bottom.  The bottom board is rotted and would be replaced with steel base board.

Your thoughts?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 29, 2009)

Make sure you compare each door to one another. You don't want him to trade a good steel door for an inexpensive FG.


----------



## TaskBoy (Jan 29, 2009)

I doubt there are lower priced FG doors. I found all in So Cal to be the same--Masonite, Thermatru, etc.

The door, depending on style, is $280 to 350. Labor is about $500 +/-. You can easily compare labor to HD or Lowe's just call them up ask for Millworks and install fee for a single entry door. They are 1/3 to 1/2 add'l for labor over an  independent guy.


----------



## jdougn (Jan 31, 2009)

chb70 said:


> Make sure you compare each door to one another. You don't want him to trade a good steel door for an inexpensive FG.


This is good advice! Make sure to get the written warranty from the manufacturer. There is a big difference in the quality of steel doors so don't just take your installers word on it. 
hth, Doug


----------



## mrrogerswindows (Feb 3, 2009)

You said the door gets exposed to a lot of sun, so I'm assuming that's why the installer recommended steel. Fiberglass breaks down in UV light. You can slow down this process with regular maintenance, but it will still shorten the lifespan of the door. From my experience you got good advice and a good price.


----------

